# New Member



## 5thou (Jun 26, 2012)

Wanted to introduce myself as a newbie. I have been working out on and off for 8 years and have been going hard at it for the last 2. This is a great forum and I look forward to learning more about body building. 

Thanks,


----------



## Arnold (Jun 26, 2012)

5thou, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 26, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Jun 26, 2012)

welcome !!!


----------



## BigMikeCO (Jun 27, 2012)

welcome to the Board.  alot of good guys here that know anything you need to know about the iron game.


----------



## orlando89 (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## vortrit (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to IM!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brazey (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 27, 2012)

welcome to imf


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Innocence (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey


----------

